# October 2015: "Lost and Found" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 15, 2015)

Please take the time to *read the entries* and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving*. It is *imperative* that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*, so please double check your votes before submitting them. Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all of their accounts banned.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.


*Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.
*

*Those who care to utilize the "like" function may now click to their heart's content.

**
This poll will close on October** 25th, 2015 at 7:00pm EST*.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 16, 2015)

This was reallllly tough to pick 3... each poet used the prompt in such unique ways... but in the end... I voted for the 3 poems that gave me 3 different emotions... I really wish I could have voted for each poem though.... Thanks for the pleasure...


----------



## Phil Istine (Oct 16, 2015)

I got my votes in early this time as I had the deadline wrong last month and missed voting.
It was the usual thing with me, a fairly easy decision for the first two and a major head scratch for the third.


----------



## -xXx- (Oct 16, 2015)

i find this to be excruciating.
i am committed.
i will vote for three.
when i do, i'll edit here.
just so i prove to myself
it can be done.


i did it.
I'm glad I don't have to pick just one,
but three is especially hard.
kudos to ALL involved

+
if you are reading this,
did you try to pick 3?
it's a challenge.


----------



## escorial (Oct 23, 2015)

voted


----------

